# Dishwasher disconnect



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

With the new codes we are now required to have the dishwasher on a gfi circuit and have a disconnect even if it is plugged in with a cord. What are some of the setups you have used since we have always just hardwired or plugged in.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I've slapped a switch into the 1900 box I used beside the outlet I used for the disposal air switch under cabinets. MWBC one for dishwasher and one for disposal.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> With the new codes we are now required to have the dishwasher on a gfi circuit and have a disconnect even if it is plugged in with a cord. What are some of the setups you have used since we have always just hardwired or plugged in.


1) Single pole switch in mulberry cover under sink
2) Single pole switch on countertop (lots of callbacks to turn switches on for homeowners)
3) (my fave) Cord and plug after inspector does final... Just sayin


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Traditionally we hardwired dishwashers here without a disconnect. It always passed inspection despite it being a violation for quite a while. That said, my preferred method is to use a cord and plug connection.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> With the new codes we are now required to have the dishwasher on a gfi circuit and have a disconnect even if it is plugged in with a cord. What are some of the setups you have used since we have always just hardwired or plugged in.


Am I understanding you (and a few others on this post) to say that a cord and plug on a dishwasher does not count as a disconnecting means? Is the receptacle located behind the dishwasher, and not under the sink?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

T&K said:


> Am I understanding you (and a few others on this post) to say that a cord and plug on a dishwasher does not count as a disconnecting means? Is the receptacle located behind the dishwasher, and not under the sink?


I thought a cord was sufficient however i have been told by our inspectors that the receptacle still need to have a disconnect. I guess i dont understand i thought it was to make sure power was off for servicing.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky402 said:


> With the new codes we are now required to have the dishwasher on a gfi circuit and have a disconnect even if it is plugged in with a cord. What are some of the setups you have used since we have always just hardwired or plugged in.


When working on a dishwasher, under the sink, why would a cord...to unplug, not be safe enough? And why would you need a GFCI?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> When working on a dishwasher, under the sink, why would a cord...to unplug, not be safe enough? And why would you need a GFCI?


Thats what i said. The inspectors all just say its something we have to do


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For ten years at least I just put a two gang box under the sink. One side goes a single pole switch to disconnect the dishwasher right next cab over. NOW if this was MIKEHOLT.COM somebody would say that it is not a direct line of sight form the switch to the dishwasher since there is a dividing wall in the cab. Me of course I say no, you are not inside the cabinets you are in front of them and you can clearly see the dishwasher and the switch controlling it in front of you under the sink at the same time. The other side of the two gang box gets a switched receptacle for the disposal.


----------



## Alcospark (Mar 17, 2014)

Since the dishwasher is on its own circuit then wouldn't the disconnect be the breaker? Not been called on this out here in California. We do have to have DW on its own branch circuit with GFI.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad to hear dishwasher electrocutions will be decreasing. Thanks Good Guy NEC!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Alcospark said:


> Since the dishwasher is on its own circuit then wouldn't the disconnect be the breaker? Not been called on this out here in California. We do have to have DW on its own branch circuit with GFI.


I suppose if the panel is within sight.......


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Glad to hear dishwasher electrocutions will be decreasing. Thanks Good Guy NEC!


A few less Chinese models that spontaneously combust would also help


~CS~


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

GFI's have to be readily accessible for monthly testing purposes and some inspectors are considering in the sink cabinet accessible, not readily accessible.

If I were to do this to the '14, it would be:

AFCI breaker--->Dead front GFI either next to the panel or on the counter top--->Single pole switch--->hardwire the dishwasher.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I do not own the the '14, could someone tell me if AFCI receptacles are required to be "readily accessible"?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> AFCI breaker--->Dead front GFI either next to the panel or on the counter top--->Single pole switch--->hardwire the dishwasher.


can't we just _concrete encase_ them & call it good? .....:jester:~CS~


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> can't we just _concrete encase_ them & call it good? .....:jester:~CS~


Ban them for the sake of the children.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I do not own the the '14, could someone tell me if AFCI receptacles are required to be "readily accessible"?


They are. 

The op and his inspectors are misinformed. Cord and plug is acceptable for disconnect. 

For kitchen remodels I've been replacing or adding panels. I use homeline for their dual function AFCI/GFCI breakers.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Ban them for the sake of the children.


GASP!!!! Then some child in Indiana may be forced to wash dishes against his or her will, and this will for sure be undue stress on a child. Children must not be in a home that would make them do chores.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol: so it's gone from 

_'finish your plate, kids in China are starving!' _

to

_'clean your plate, kids in Indiana will get your job!'_


:jester:

~CS~


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

T&K said:


> GASP!!!! Then some child in Indiana may be forced to wash dishes against his or her will, and this will for sure be undue stress on a child. Children must not be in a home that would make them do chores.


It happened to me. Seeing a sink, full of warm soapy dish water, still puts me on edge.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> They are. The op and his inspectors are misinformed. Cord and plug is acceptable for disconnect. For kitchen remodels I've been replacing or adding panels. I use homeline for their dual function AFCI/GFCI breakers.


Thats what i keep trying to tell them and they arent buying it. I guess unless its a local thing and i just dont understand it. They did tell us they will consider the sides of the cabinet under sink accessible though and we will have to arc at the panel and i guess a switched gfi under the sink. We were told that its because there is a shock hazard towards the end of the life of the dishwashers now days.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My grandparents had fuses for dangerous things, see the fuses would blow when dangerous short circuits developed. Same for overloads. I bet lots of arc faults got interrupted by fuses also but the new world order has burned all the books and evidence on that one so that the corporations would profit 50 bucks a breaker.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> My grandparents had fuses for dangerous things, see the fuses would blow when dangerous short circuits developed. Same for overloads. I bet lots of arc faults got interrupted by fuses also but the new world order has burned all the books and evidence on that one so that the corporations would profit 50 bucks a breaker.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

The disconnect is unpluging the cord. Don't see why they would require something else.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

If I am reading this correctly, 2014 NEC art. 422.31, exception, seems to allow the cord and plug attachment as a means of disconnect even when the switch or circuit breaker is out of sight from the appliance if the motor operated appliance is more than 1/8 horsepower *and *the cord and plug attachment are accessible, and 422.31(B) seems to allow the branch-circuit overcurrent device as a disconnect it if the appliance is rated less than 1/8 horsepower.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Just did one last month , I wired the appliances as I normally would but instead put a 3 gang box next to panel with dead fronts in it for dish , pig and micro . This way I also don't need to have the receptacle accessible because the GFCI is In basement.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

I usually just set a sub panel on the door of the adjacent cabinet... options are limitless when the inspector comes up with some dumb shiz... lol

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> They are. The op and his inspectors are misinformed. Cord and plug is acceptable for disconnect. For kitchen remodels I've been replacing or adding panels. I use homeline for their dual function AFCI/GFCI breakers.


I recently asked a different inspector and he corrected me. I told him one of his other inspectors told me this along with a few other ridiculous things and he said that inspector should know and he was wrong.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

acebradley said:


> If I am reading this correctly, 2014 NEC art. 422.31, exception, seems to allow the cord and plug attachment as a means of disconnect even when the switch or circuit breaker is out of sight from the appliance if the motor operated appliance is more than 1/8 horsepower *and *the cord and plug attachment are accessible, and 422.31(B) seems to allow the branch-circuit overcurrent device as a disconnect it if the appliance is rated less than 1/8 horsepower.


I see it Ace :thumbsup:

so would male cord caps under a sink be considered accessible? 

~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ecelectric said:


> Just did one last month , I wired the appliances as I normally would but instead put a 3 gang box next to panel with dead fronts in it for dish , pig and micro . This way I also don't need to have the receptacle accessible because the GFCI is In basement.


You could save yourself a lot of time and use the Homeline combo AFCI/GFCI breakers. Unless of course, you're dealing with an old panel. Even then, it might be easier to set a small 12 circuit sub and use the combo breakers than making up a bunch of dead fronts.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I see it Ace :thumbsup:
> 
> so would male cord caps under a sink be considered accessible?
> 
> ~CS~


yes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well it's a valid point Ultra

i've been made to understand some states want a countertop switch, regardless of hardwire or male cord cap

~CS~


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Well it's a valid point Ultra i've been made to understand some states want a countertop switch, regardless of hardwire or male cord cap ~CS~


Did the counter top switch thing back in NC 8-10 yrs ago. Louisiana it's never even been mentioned.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Iirc, last time i had to was down in Mass, but i don't go down there much anymore, they're all a bit nuts.....~CS~


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I am interested in why no one has mentioned a dc on the counter for the garbage disposal.
I feel that if we classify the undersink cabinet as inaccessible it would logically follow that many other spaces we typically use would also be inaccessible. 

I think this is a good discussion but I feel the code should be more specific on this issue.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

They intent of the cord and plug is so whoever comes and works on the DW when it's broken won't shock himself. He can physically disconnect power by unplugging the cord. Simple, right? You can also install a lockout thing on the circuit breaker. If your inspector is requiring a disconnect on a plug and cord that inspector should look for another line of work.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn't read the whole thing, but the problem with the cord being accessible probably is the same reason why the GFCI isn't considered accessible. I think its dumb to have to have another disconnect and it needs to be changed. We don't need to add to the complexity of kitchen installs. Combo GFCI and AFCI breakers aren't a bad way to go. Just starting to use them myself. No better disconnect than the cord. So someone has to move some stuff in cabinet, big deal. What we don't want is a kitchen that looks like some industrial install.


----------

